# VW Toaster On Ebay!!! Watch the video



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

Probably one of the best inventions by vw ive ever seen. This is actually a toaster that was made in Japan for the japanese market. Basically the equivalent of what we would buy over here out of drivers gear catalogs except way cooler. 

Badass-End of Story

http://cgi.ebay.com/Volkswagen...l1116


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: VW Toaster On Ebay!!! Watch the video (TRUEBELIEVER)*

TTT


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: VW Toaster On Ebay!!! Watch the video (TRUEBELIEVER)*

For three bills shipped, I'll paint my Dualit toaster and have plenty money left over...


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: VW Toaster On Ebay!!! Watch the video (Boogety Boogety)*

yea but whatever you toast gets the vw logo burned into it.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: VW Toaster On Ebay!!! Watch the video (TRUEBELIEVER)*

Ooooooooooo... then that makes it all better


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: VW Toaster On Ebay!!! Watch the video (Boogety Boogety)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boogety Boogety* »_Ooooooooooo... then that makes it all better









It does.


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: VW Toaster On Ebay!!! Watch the video (TRUEBELIEVER)*

There were three on eBay last week. One was pretty cheap, too. People are always asking me if I know of any for sale. 

Volkswagen Japan *gave* them away to people who took their cars in for a service. I think they're cool, but wouldn't pay that kind of money for one.
Red one for $140
















http://cgi.ebay.com/Volkswagen...l1116


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: VW Toaster On Ebay!!! Watch the video (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_ I think they're cool, but wouldn't pay that kind of money for one.


i don't know...did you see it toasts a vw right in the toast!!


----------



## Memphis R32 (Dec 13, 2004)

Now that is awesome!


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: VW Toaster On Ebay!!! Watch the video (threethirteen)*


----------



## Zyoid (Feb 25, 2008)

*FV-QR*

hahahaha


----------



## Hajduk (Jan 24, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Zyoid)*

Would these even work with our electrical outlets?


----------



## TRUEBELIEVER (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Hajduk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hajduk* »_Would these even work with our electrical outlets?


No, Just have to buy an outlet adapter. They sell them at most appliance stores or even best buy. Theyre like 5 bux.


----------

